# Car rental



## elldubai (Jan 29, 2009)

hi I'm a newbie to Dubai, hiring a car from the cheapest place i could find in Deira (its broken down twice in 1 month!) I spoke to a guy from another hire car place and he said i'd have to wait 6 months after getting my residents visa before i could i hire another - all very confusing. 

I dont have cash to buy a car outright yet so any ideas on rentals etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

elldubai said:


> hi I'm a newbie to Dubai, hiring a car from the cheapest place i could find in Deira (its broken down twice in 1 month!) I spoke to a guy from another hire car place and he said i'd have to wait 6 months after getting my residents visa before i could i hire another - all very confusing.


Welcome to Dubai Elldubai,

What is your price range and what type of car do you need, big small etc..

I pay 1900 per month for a brand new Chevrolet Aveo and find it great.... uses a bit more fuel than what I'm used to back in Europe but its dirt cheap anyway

I've had quotes for 1500 and less, just take a look in the classifieds of Gulfnews, khaleej times and Xpress etc

mayotom


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats pretty cheap.

Ive just rented a Toyota Yaris (Saloon) 4 door - 1900 per month including full insurance and its a 2008 car so pretty new. Try Paramount rent a car

Regarding the licence yes some of them say you need 6-12m of driing on your UAE license but not Paramount,I only got my licence last week! They were happy to rent to me so long as I also gave them a copy of my (10 years) UK driving licence as supporting evidence.


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi 

I have a Toyota Yaris (Sedan version - so the bigger one) its under a year old and I pay just under 1800 a month for it. Thats from National. I had my UAE license for 1 day when I got the car.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Toyota Yaris (Sedan version - so the bigger one) its under a year old and I pay just under 1800 a month for it. Thats from National. I had my UAE license for 1 day when I got the car.


It is common world wide not to accept a new licence because the insurane will not cover you. The way around this for me was to give my Irish licence, however If anything happens I'm uninsured, because by been a resident you must have a UAE licence and the insurance is not valid until its 6 months old, so just have to be careful,,,


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

The car rental company took copies of both my licenses UK and UAE so hopefully I am covered. They didn't say anything otherwise. Thanks for the advice will be careful.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Can anyone clarify if I can hire a car on entry to Dubai with a work visa? Or must I wait until I get the residence visa?

Thanks


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

basimoli said:


> Can anyone clarify if I can hire a car on entry to Dubai with a work visa? Or must I wait until I get the residence visa?
> 
> Thanks


Just hire as a tourist, on a monthly rate, use your home driving licence, because once you are resident you need to have a UAE licence, and to hire a car with a new licence you must wait 6 months


----------

